# [How to] Include images in your posts



## Makai Guy (Dec 3, 2016)

*There are several ways to incorporate images in your posts.  Here's how:

Drag and Drop / Copy and Paste*
With your cursor you can drag an image from the internet or your computer and drop it into your message composition window. You can also copy the image and paste it into your message.​​Either operation will insert it as an attachment to your message.​​You can then drag the corners to resize the image displayed.​​You can also click directly on the image to pop up a menu which will allow you to perform several operations on the image:​change alignment on the page (left, center, right)​specify the image size to display (width, height)​add alternate text​replace with another image​remove the image​if there is a link associated with the image, open it​edit the link​unlink the image​
*Using the Image Dialog*
Click where you wish to place the image in your message to set the position, then click the Image icon ( 

 ) in the tool bar at the top of the message entry form (or press Ctrl-P) to display the image dialog:​​


You now have several options:​​*Drag-and-Drop* an image on the internet or on your computer into the Drop Image area via the method mentioned above.​​*Enter the URL of an image you've found on the internet.*​Click the link icon ( 

), enter the URL (web address) of the image, then click the *Insert* button.​​*Click on the white Drop Image area* to bring up a dialog where you can find and and open an image file on your computer.​
*Using an image hosting service*
To keep from filling up TUG's server with thousands of users' pictures, you can upload your image to an image hosting service such as FreeImageHosting, imgur, tinypic, imgbox, or a host of others (a web search for _free image hosting_ will find many of them for you; here's an article listing some of them).  Many will accept images without requiring you to have an account, but some may require you to register first.​​Once your image is uploaded to the hosting service, the service will provide link information for the image that you can copy/paste into the text pf your BBS message.​​Or to use the pure URL of the image (i.e. it has no [img] or other tags surrounding it) use the *Image Dialog* method, above.​
*Uploading from your computer to the BBS as an Attachment*
​At the bottom of the message entry box, click the _*Attach Files*_ button.  This will bring up a dialog where you can find and and open an image file on your computer.  When a file is "opened", the upload process will begin automatically.​​You can use image editing software to reduce the picture size (reduce width and height and/or color depth) before uploading if the file is too large.​​When the upload is complete, below the message entry box you'll find Attached Files options:​
The _*Full Image*_ button will insert the full sized image _at the current cursor location in the message_.  The _*Thumbnail*_ button will insert a reduced size ("thumbnail") image _at the current cursor location in the message, _which, when clicked, will show the full sized image.  The _*Delete*_ button will, of course, delete the uploaded file.​​If you do not insert the image(s) to some position in the post, it/they will display as thumbnail(s) at the bottom of the post box.​​*Other BBS Help Topics*​


----------

